# Nishiki Decals



## thrdeye40 (May 4, 2012)

Hello,

I'm new to the forum, so forgive me if i'm posting in the wrong section.  I just bought a Nishiki Royale from a used bike lot and wanted to do a restoration, except that I am unable to find any sites that have Nishiki Decals for sale.  Does anyone know where to find decals?  Specifically for Nishiki's?


Thanks so much.


----------

